# Открытый раздел > После рождения >  Детские страхи

## Домик в деревне

Скажите, пожалуйста, а ваши детки чего боятся? или кого? есть вообще такое в лексиконе?
У нас сын иногда залезает на кровать и говорит, что боится человека. Какого человека мы не знаем, но предполагаем, что это он после ситуации, когда в дверь позвонили, а мы не стали открывать. Т.е. мы переглянулись, ну, мол, никого не ждем, поздно уже, кто знает нас лично - позвонит на сотовый и открывать не стали. Он это вот так отрефлексировал и иногда выдает эту свою фразу, что боится какого-то человека. Расспросы про что за человека пока ничего не дают, лексикон у сына маловат. 
Еще наткнулась на мнение, что страхи вообще помогают ребенку осознать окружающий мир и в пресловутой рожане так вообще рекомендовали рассказывать про таких вымышленных персонажей как дед Бабай и других.

_Дед Бабай – персонаж, действующий в пределах поселения, от сумерек до утра. Низкорослый, в тулупе наизнанку, в мохнатой шапке и в валенках, сгорблен, зарос бородой, мохнатые брови, с горящими глазами, ходит с огромным мешком, куда собирает непослушных детей, которые не хотят спать. Вездесущий и может появляться во многих местах одновременно. Детей относит в Букало – огромная бездонная яма на краю земли. (Страшилка для детей от 2 до 3 лет – спасти может мама и если послушается и ляжет спать.)

Хок – Маленький беленький старичок, домашний дух. Сидит под кроватью, хватает и щипает всех непослушных. (Большинство детей, даже не зная этого персонажа в определенном возрасте боятся, что их кто-то схватит из под кровати, дивана и т.п.)

Дед Календа – властвует за городом ( за пределами поселения), может одновременно появляться в разных местах. Белая борода, длинные усы, волосы, штаны, рубаха, глаза голубые, широкополая шляпа. Живет в лесу, в землянке, ловит детей, которые уходят на прогулке от мамы и уносит в землянку, а там в углах сидят черные пауки, липкая паутина, а на полу крысы с лысыми хвостами. Дети чистят сковороды от копоти, и огромные котлы, и кормит детей супом из камешков и лягушачьих ножек, и домой детей не отпускает, только если мама найдет и спасет.

Домовой – живет в доме за печкой (плитой), незримый хозяин. Следит за порядком в доме, если его обидеть – будет красть игрушки, вещи, может показать зеленые глаза в темноте ( в наказание).

Лешачок – в лесу, хозяин леса, следит за порядком, чтобы не сорили, не ломали веток. Нельзя его обижать, а то запутает и не даст выйти. Похож на зеленый пень, поросший травой.

Русалочка – дух реки, живет в реке или рядом с рекой (наша русалочка с ногами, похожа на девушку, полупрозрачная, в длинной одежде).Следит за порядком в речке и рядом. А если там грязно и плохо, она уходит. ( Если лешачок или русалочка ушли, то лес, река мертвые – это плохо). Если обидеть русалочку, может человека испугать и затащить в речку._

Мы так специально ничего не придумываем. 
Даже скорее говорим сыну, что этого человека бояться не надо.
Но помню, что брата двоюродного моего пугали дедом Бабаем, до слез доходило. И ничего вырос прекрасным парнем (с)
Или нужны такие придуманные страхи для установления границ, как считаете?

----------


## kiara

Мелкий боится мух - это любое летающее, ползающее насекомое, маленькое и черное. 
Боится открытого огня.
Пожалуй все. Страхи сознательно не культивируем.
Я совершенно убеждена, что придумывать страшилки для детей-это недопустимо.
Ограничение может быть в иной форме выражено. Мы, например, употребляем слово "опасно", если хотим предостеречь ребенка и никогда не проводим ассоциации типа "упадешь- будет больно, обрежешься-пойдет кровь, будешь плакать, повезут в больницу, там доктор" и прочие ужасы. "Опасно" произносится без всякой эмоциональной окраски, без угрожающей интонации, такое слово (может быть любое, но лучше без отрицания) не несет само по себе смысловой нагрузки и работает просто как ограничение в действиях и все. Но работает хорошо, потому что у ребенка не формирует причинно-следственной связи в подсознании. Он отреагирует сознательно на слово-ограничение, без подсознательно-чувственной стороны, т.е. без возникновения фобии.
Я некоторое время своей работы общалась с теми, у кого фобии были развиты настолько, что в подсознании развились патологические процессы, из-за чего эти люди стали совершать преступления.
На эту тему есть хороший фильм "Клетка" с Джей Лопес.
Я уже утвердилась в мысли, что маленький ребенок нуждается не в ограничении, а в понимании того, что мир абсолютно добр к нему. Он научится быть осторожным и понимать границы, но чуть позже. До этого момента "бояться" вместо него должны мы, но "втихаря" - т.е. предупреждая возможные ситуации. Да - есть абсолютные табу, это вопросы классической безопасности. Но это для нас не обсуждаемо, дети это сразу понимают и компромиссов не ищут.
Нужно ли что-то делать с детскими страхами? Все зависит от степени глубины этого страха. И от того, беспокоит ли этот страх самого ребенка, тянет ли за собой какие-то трудности, проблемы.
Страх-обычное чувство любого человека, странно как раз то, если человек вообще и ничего не боится)
Насчет того, что страхи могут помочь - да, могут, но смотря в чем. И это "смотря в чем" здесь ключевой момент! Нужно очень чутко понимать, сможете ли вы управлять страхом ребенка, погружая его в этот элемент "терапии".
Лично мое мнение, как просто мамы - культивировать страхи не в концепции гуманистического отношения к детям. А авторитарные концепции я не приемлю.

----------


## Panda

моя дочь боится собак и кошек, особенно если они проявляют интерес к ней и пытаются понюхать, поласкаться (про открытый рот зверей я вообще молчу). боится до трясучки. страх начался, когда в оооочень раннем детстве (1-1,5 годика) сеамский кот свекрови (молодой тогда был) тяпнул ее. и хотя не поцарапал, но движение было очень резким и неожиданным. теперь кошек не гладит, а собак (не знаю, почему они тоже попали под раздачу) даже если издали видит - просится на руки. что с этим делать - не знаю. в прошлом году были в деревне 2 нед. там естесственно и кошки и собаки. к кошкам (имено этим конкретным) привыкла, даже тоскала на руках. а собак так и не полюбила.
а вообще-то специально пугать нельзя (мое мнение). когда я была совсем маленькая, меня пугали БабАем. кто это такой, я на знала, но боялась жутко. так дошло до того, что когда нас (детей) укладывали спать, то напоследок говорили, что мол спите, а то Бабай придет, выключали свет и дверь в детскую закрывали. и вот темнота, и нас трое. и я закрываю глаза. из под одеяла торчит только голова... и я прям начинала слышать, как большой тяжелый Бабай идет ко мне, и от его шагов сотрясается земля! и заснуть сложно было под его шаги, и не заснуть страшно, а то вдруг он успеет прийти до сна

----------


## kazangi

> Страхи сознательно не культивируем.
> Я совершенно убеждена, что придумывать страшилки для детей-это недопустимо.
> Ограничение может быть в иной форме выражено. Мы, например, употребляем слово "опасно", если хотим предостеречь ребенка и никогда не проводим ассоциации типа "упадешь- будет больно, обрежешься-пойдет кровь, будешь плакать, повезут в больницу, там доктор" и прочие ужасы. "Опасно" произносится без всякой эмоциональной окраски, без угрожающей интонации, такое слово (может быть любое, но лучше без отрицания) не несет само по себе смысловой нагрузки и работает просто как ограничение в действиях и все. Но работает хорошо, потому что у ребенка не формирует причинно-следственной связи в подсознании. Он отреагирует сознательно на слово-ограничение, без подсознательно-чувственной стороны, т.е. без возникновения фобии.


ППКС! мы себя так же ведем. Дети и так слишком много всего боятся в силу малого жизненного опыта, чтобы еще специально что-то придумывать.

----------


## yakudza

> Насчет того, что страхи могут помочь - да, могут, но смотря в чем. И это "смотря в чем" здесь ключевой момент! Нужно очень чутко понимать, сможете ли вы управлять страхом ребенка, погружая его в этот элемент "терапии".


  Аплодирую стоя!

----------

